

Developers give games for free, ask for a donation to Juegaterapia.org - miquelcamps
http://topigames.com/navidad/index_en.php

======
gpmcadam
Probably won't end up checking out all of these games, but the charity sounds
great so I've made a small donation. Really hope you reach your goal and raise
awareness.

~~~
zemanel
Same. Luckily had just about that amount as a Paypal leftover. Downloading
Iron Jack now, seems cool!

------
rincew
What a great idea !!! Good luck.

------
ceslava
Great initiative from Miquel Camps.

------
miquelcamps
thanks to anyone! the games are available for free during all the week :)

------
isocano
Good initiative

------
joseacr
please, help us to expand this news! It's for a good reason..

